# Desert Rocks Music Festival 2012



## nicholany (Dec 2, 2011)

Desert Rocks Music Festival 2012 - It's more than just music!
2012 Theme: Celebrating Consciousness
June 7-10, Green River, Utah
www . desertrocks . org

This year, Desert Rocks transforms into much more than a music festival, it is a celebration!

Featuring 5 Stages, 117 Bands and DJ's, 20+ films, 10+ Speakers, 12 of the nations top Poets, amazing Workshops, an Art Gallery, and a Healing Center!

Beats Antique * The Wailers * Lucent Dossier Experience * Brother Ali * RJD2 * JGB feat. Melvin Seals * Chali 2na and The House of Vibe * The Polish Ambassador * Elephant Revival (2 nights) * Random Rab * GAUDI * MTHDS * Govinda * Euforquestra * Octopus Nebula * DeadPhish Orchestra * Lunar Fire * Willie Waldman Project featuring Wisdom * Samples * Nathan Moore * The Burned * Wisebird * Stonefed * White Water Ramble * Andy Frasco and the UN * Dirt Monkey * The Possum Posse featuring A Guy on a Buffalo Show * Sweatshop Union * Spell Talk * Michael Garfield * Afro Omega * Holy Water Buffalo * Tatanka * The Human Experience * Equaleyes * James and The Devil * Crushendo * Human Agency * Lil Sum'n Sum'n * Grant Farm * Marinade * The Human Revolution * Luke Benson Band * The Williams Brothers Band * Jaden Carlson Trio * Max Pain & The Groovies * Wounded Healer * Bedrockk * Scenic Byway * Funk & Gonzo * Roots Rawka * Tyeze * Babylon System * The Drunken Hearts * Ashlee K and Karen Waldrup as The Violets * Wasnatch * DJ Ebenflow * Red Dog Revival * Bonfire Dub * Sea Stars * Dynohunter * The Pour Horse * ATOMGA * Triggers & Slips * Puddle Mountain Ramblers * JACK+JILL * Huckle * Ragtime Willie * Gigi Love * Tony Holiday & The Velvetones * Timmi Cruz * deCay * Heartwreck * DJ Balance * The Pillars Project * Anthony Motto * deCay featuring InEssence * 12BC * RKTboy * Nocturnal Safari * Raw-Fidelity * 2 1/2 White Guys * Soltron * illoom * Dr. ILL * K<3Love * B Town * Maestrobe * Darkside * Prowess - and more to come!

ull Festival Pass Pricing Schedule:
April 1st - New ticketing Matrix Begins see below:
Tier 1 - $115 - SOLD OUT!!!
Tier 2 - $125 - Less than 150 tickets available
Tier 3 - $140 - 250 tickets available
Tier 4 - $155 - 250 tickets available
Tier 5 - $170 - 250 tickets available
Tier 6 - $185 - 250 tickets available
Tier 7 - $200 - Till sold out!
Gate Price - $225

VIP Packages: Camping Lodging Pass Still Required

Ascension Level 1 - $465

chuyển văn phòng trọn gói
chuyển nhà trọn gói
chuyen nha tron goi


----------

